# 729 saddle height and a 490 top tube?



## thegreatdelcamo (Aug 20, 2008)

My wife just got some fitting advice and I'm puzzled by the suggestion that she get a custom frame with a 490mm top tube. She is not a short lady--her saddle height is 729mm and she stands about 5' 7" tall.

I've looked around and I can't find ANY bike with that short of a top tube... even something as small as a 480 (seat tube sized) bike.

Any ideas what might be going on?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My saddle height (center of crank to top of saddle) is around 670mm with a top tube of around 52.0. And I'm 5'4". I ride a 49cm frame. 

Is she really, really long legged? If not, I would suggest getting a second opinion.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Ditto what Sogno said: 5'4", 49 cm frame, ETT of 52.5 cm or so. Classic "chick build" here- long legs, and short torso.

I'm baffled by the idea of a 5'7" woman on a bike with a 49 cm top tube, unless she's got some really unusual proportions.


----------



## thegreatdelcamo (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I frankly think that a 49 cm top tube would put the front wheel WAY to close. Talk about wheel and front foot overlap! :shocked: 

My wife is pretty well proportioned. Pretty long legs... :ihih: not particularly short torso... probably pretty normal for a woman. She is slender and flexible (she hits her golf drives up to 240 yards!). :yikes: 

Her current bike is a 1990's stock Serotta with a 52 seat tube, 53.5 top tube with an 8.5 stem (total length of 620). The fitter wanted to raise her bars and bring them in a bit YET lengthen the stem to 10 cm. Raising the bars is fine as her current drop is 7 or 8 cm, but a 490 tt and a 100 stem would be 590. Three centimeters shorter is a pretty radical change, I think.

I'm trying to learn about how things like trail and such...

Thanks again!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Triple ditto. 5'4", 49cm frame, 52cm ETT. Longish legs & arms. Fire that fitter.



Becky said:


> Ditto what Sogno said: 5'4", 49 cm frame, ETT of 52.5 cm or so. Classic "chick build" here- long legs, and short torso.
> 
> I'm baffled by the idea of a 5'7" woman on a bike with a 49 cm top tube, unless she's got some really unusual proportions.


----------

